# RICWILLI's 2020 RENO



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Time to start this RENO journal

Living in this house for two years now. You should all know by now how new construction builders lay down sod in the front of the house and seeds on the sides and back of the house. Nothing has changed. I've always wanted a nice looking lawn but the effort was very minimal and gotten to busy with family. So, living in a new State, new home and why not new lawn. Decided if I was going to start this hobby, than might as well try and do it right from the beginning. So here we go.....

First I want to thank everyone for there contribution to getting me to this point. Specially @g-man (Thanks for having the patience for all the dumb questions I ask.)

In this link you will find my family and I installed an irrigation system. What a journey that was. 
Irrigation Install - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=12046/

Soil test 6/5/20 - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=19167

This is what I've done so far. I will not be putting down future plan dates as I don't think I will be able to follow them. Life gets in the way and I will have to do my best with the time I have to do it. I will update with timeline as I do them.

Items I have for the Reno:

- Seed: GCI Turf Cool Blue
- MAP, SOP, AMS and Milorganite
- Tenacity
- BAYER ADVANCED 24 Hour Grub Killer
- Peat Moss
- M-Binder Tactifier
- Lawn roller
- Seed dropper
- 21 inch mower

6/25/20 - Applied MAP 11-52-0 at 3lbs/ksqft to get 1.5lbs P/ksqft (Applied this much because I was killing the lawn)
- Applied SOP 0-0-50 at 2lbs/ksqft to get 1lbs K/ksqft (Applied this much because I was killing the lawn)
- Applied Glyphosate at 6oz per gallon that covers 300sqft
- Yes, I did this all in one day as I was going on vacation the next day
- I ran sprinkler system to desolve the MAP and SOP a day after Glyphosate was applied
7/5/20 - Second round of Glyphosate at 6oz per gallon that covers 300sqft
7/24/20 - As of this date, Patio guy still installing patio
7/24 Spot killing weeds
8/08/20
- Applied MAP 11-52-0 at 3lbs/ksqft to get 1.5lbs P/ksqft
- Applied SOP 0-0-50 at 2lbs/ksqft to get 1lbs K/ksqft
- Watered in
8/13/20 - Harley Rake the ground
8/15/20
- Dethatched front lawn with Sun Joe machine. Did this to get some of the remaining dead lawn from the ground. 
- Level ground with hand level rake. (I underestimated this thing)
- Added bagged top soil in some spots
- Glyphosate
8/16/20
- Added seeds at 9lbs/ksqft with seed dropper. To windy to do with spreader (wife came to the rescue and helped)
- Rolled seeds
- Tenacity at .5tsp/ksqft in 1gal water/ksqft
- Applied MAP as starter fertilizer at 1lb/ksqft
- Applied 2 bags of Milorganite 6-4-0.
- Cover seeds with peat moss (what a disaster and failure. VERY WINDY)
- Spread tactifier to slope area.
8/22/20
- Grass babies
8/29/20
- Seed bare spots 
9/5/20 - 14 DAG 
- Milorganite 6-4-0 - 14lbs/ksqft
- First cut with push reel mow
9/12/20- 21 DAG
- 24-Hour Grub Killer Plus
- AMS 21-0-0-24S - 1.2lbs/ksqft (pellets, water in)
- Tenacity - Holding off as not seeing many weeds. Hand removing.
9/16/20
- MAP (P) 11-52-0 - 1lbs/ksqft - 30 days after first app/Seed down
9/19/20 - 28 DAG
- DiseaseEx - 4lbs/ksqft - curative rate
- N-EXT RGS - 6oz/ksqft
9/21/20 - 30 DAG
- Propiconazole 14.3 - 1oz in 1gal water/ksqft (Did not water in yet. Waiting a couple of hours to sit on grass blades)
9/24/20 - 32 DAG
- Mix together and WATER IN
- Air8 - 9oz/ksqft
- Humic/Fulvic - 4oz in 1gal water/ksqft (Bought 2 bottle of this last year and just want to use it up)
9/26/20 - 34 DAG
- Urea 46-0-0 at .5lbs in 1gal water/ksqft to get .25/ksqft N (Water in after 3-4 hours. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1243&start=20)
- SOP (K) 0-0-50 @ 2lbs/kqft/monthly to get 1lb of K /ksqft
10/2/20
- Cut lawn 2.5 HOC
10/3/20 - 41 DAG
- DiseaseEx - 4lbs/ksqft - curative rate (14 days after first app)
- Urea 46-0-0 at .5lbs in 1gal water/ksqft to get .25/ksqft N (Water in after 3-4 hours. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1243&start=20)
- Seaweed Humic/Fulvic 3oz in 1gal water/ksqft
- Treat for Crane flies - https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/look_out_for_european_crane_flies_and_turf_damage_in_october_around_grand_r
10/10/20
- Cut lawn 2.5 HOC
10/10/20
- AMS 21-0-0-24S - 1.2lbs/ksqft (pellets, water in)
10/17/20
- AMS 21-0-0-24S - 1.2lbs/ksqft (pellets, water in)
- RGS - 6oz/ksqft
- Air8 - 9oz/ksqft
10/28/20
- MAP (P) 11-52-0 - 1lbs/ksqft - 30 days after 9/20/20 (applied late)
10/28/20
- SOP (K) 0-0-50 - 2lbs/kqft/monthly to get 1lb of K /ksqft (applied late)

A few pics to show the state of the lawn.

Broke down the lot into section so I can better apply stuff.



Dead grass









Backyard and the patio installation



HOT MESS



How the ground sunk while the patio guy used the Bobcat to bring stuff to the backyard.





So at this point, I am looking for a landscaper to use a Harley Rake on the property. I have tons of rocks all over the ground. After that, than I can get some topsoil to do some leveling.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You have a really good kill with the gly. Harley rakes are good, but make sure you have a way to protect the irrigation heads.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ricwilli seed down? We are having great weather for seeds.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

@g-man not even close. The patio guy finished this weekend. I also needed to add two sprinkler heads by the patio and they will be running a Harley Rake next weekend. I'm currently spot spraying weeds. Lots more should come up after the rake. This will be a late seed down.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Patio looks nice. Are those unilock beacon hill smooth pavers your using?


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Patio looks nice. Are those unilock beacon hill smooth pavers your using?


Yup. Beacon Hill Granite Fusion.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Ok, Harley Rake all done. Still lots of pebbles. Not much I can do about it. I'm afraid that this is going to go into September as I now have to water the ground to promote weeds. This may take a week, I think. The landscaping guys was telling me not to wet it because the ground is going to get hard. But I need the weeds to grow. Should I throw down some AMS or urea to promote weeds?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think in the interest of getting that seed down, do one more app of gly and drop seeds on the same day. You did a few gly apps already. This weekend seems like it is rainy, but get that seed on the ground by next week.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Do you think I should water throughout the week? Also, should I add gly and Tenacity at seed down?


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Wow, this week looks good. So tempted to lay seed down this weekend. Afraid of all the weeds that will come up without fallow.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Seed down? Chuck Lofton failed. This was a lot of rain.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

This was a back breaking weekend. My biggest concern right now is the weeds as I did not fallow after Harley Rake and the rain. I've updated the first post with the items I've added with quantity.

Glyphosate, Seeds, Tenacity, MAP, Milorganite









Peat moss - This was a disaster. We were doing pretty good until we got to the backyard. It got very windy and the peat moss was just flying away. We tried applying the peat moss by zones so that I can turn on the zone to wet the ground, but by the time we were done, the wind had blown most of it away. The wife and I tried our best.













It rained today and this is what I came home to. I'm worried about the exposed seeds. Don't they need to be covered?


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

g-man said:


> Seed down? Chuck Lofton failed. This was a lot of rain.


Could have been worse. But lots of seeds are exposed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ricwilli rake the seed that are clump together to spread them. Then try to walk on the are to stomp on them and get good seed to soil contact. The wet soil should help to get them into the soil.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

@g-man I have a roller. Should I roll with the roller. I won't fill the roller with a lot of water. I can do it tomorrow after the zones are done watering.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Sure, roll and fill it with water.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Rolled today. I may do it just one more time tomorrow.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Started seeing grass's babies on the front and sides of the house. None on the back. I am worried about the backyard. There is barely any peat moss covering the seeds. Is there anything I can do at this point? I've also started seeing birds eating the seeds.



Backyard


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Make sure the back is not getting dry. The next couple of days is getting hot. If by next weekend you don't see germination in the back, then drop more seeds.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

I am going to declare today 8/22/2020 as DAG. I think its coming in nicely. Pics show lots of bare spots but the growth is there. The front and sides of the house sprinklers are on for 5 minutes and the backyard sprinklers are on for 10 minutes 3-4 hours a day. Not to much peat moss in the backyard to help from drying out.



















This is the backyard. There is only spot growths. Trying not to freak out so soon. The sun beats on it most of the day.



This corner does not get to much water. I added this diy sprinkler stand. I'll see how this goes. If it going to give me to much trouble, than I'll just mulch this corner and add a plant.



This area here has lots of shoe prints and holds water. There is some growth but I'm going to take a chance and roll this area with the roller to flatten it out.



Interesting to see the growth of this seed.



I found this web like thing in a few spots. Is this some type of fungus? I'm going to post this in the Cool Season forum to see if I should be doing something about it.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

g-man said:


> Make sure the back is not getting dry. The next couple of days is getting hot. If by next weekend you don't see germination in the back, then drop more seeds.


Lets say there is no growth. What happens/happened to the seeds that are currently there? Do they go bad because of the sun?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If the seeds break their outter shell and dry up, they die.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

My plan going forward.

8/22/2020 = Germination

Days after Germination

14 DAG 
9/5/2020 
Seed bare spots
Milorganite 6-4-0 at half bag rate - 7lbs/ksqft

21 DAG
9/12/20
- 24-Hour Grub Killer Plus
- AMS 21-0-0-24S - 1.2lbs/ksqft (pellets, water in)
- Tenacity - Holding off as not seeing many weeds. Hand removing.

9/16/2020
MAP (P) 11-52-0 - 1lbs/ksqft - (30 days after first app/Seed down)

30 DAG
9/22/2020
Propiconazole 14.3 Select - .5oz in 1.5gal water/ksft
Scotts DiseaseEx (MAYBE)
AMS 21-0-0-24S = 0.25lb/K nitrogen - 1.2lbs/ksqft


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Some moss is starting to grow. I may be watering to much. But can't stop as it's really hot out here.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

On le more day of heat and then temps should head in a good direction. Hopefully the hurricane doesnt bring a ton of rain.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

4 DAG night shots. Damn!!! Looks better at night than in the day.















I also found these growing in the lawn. Anyone know what they are? Weeds?


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

4 DAG Backyard pics.

Still pretty thin. I'm going to delay putting seeds down this weekend. We are suppose to get rain and I want to see the outcome after the rain. Lots of large spots that have not germinated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not too worried except pictures 3 and 4 (same area). Do you have good sprinkler coverage there? Definitely wait until after the rain before more seeds.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

g-man said:


> I'm not too worried except pictures 3 and 4 (same area). Do you have good sprinkler coverage there? Definitely wait until after the rain before more seeds.


I really don't know what's going on in this area. I have multiple area that is the same way and they get plenty of water. I've even put an extra sprinkler head in this area to get more water to it and it still stays dry. Maybe these spots are just to compacted. I don't want to spray any conditioner yet. Looks like its not going to rain much this weekend or at all. I'm going to use the garden weasel or the SunJoe scarifier to loosen up the ground.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Wow, the spot that was in question yesterday all of a sudden has some growth.



Though I don't know why its coming out with a lighter color.



I believe the sprinkler is causing this bare spot. The sprinkler is in the middle of that spot with grass around it. I think the sprinkler is pushing the seeds away.



And these spots I will reseed this weekend.



I will have to look into this spot more closely. Even after it rained, it's dry.



And now I have to deal with these guys. I found them on the lawn eating the grass. I've chased them away a couple of times already. Don't know what's going to happen when I go out the house.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Put this safety fence up to see if the geese stay off the yard.



Weeds that are starting to come out. I've started pulling some of it out.









I think these are clovers that are on my neighbors side yard. Looks like it's coming over to my side. I'm thinking to glypho this section and reseed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Let the clover be. You can kill it later.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

I feel like the backyard is doing poorly. It seems like the grass is growth stunt. The large dark spots is where the ground is really compacted. I had a hard time sticking a screwdriver in these areas. If I spread more seeds on the backyard, I think the seeds are just going to stay above the ground and not germinate. I cannot roll in the seeds at this point.



Are these nutsedge? There's lots growing and I've been walking on the lawn trying to pull them out.



Most of the front lawn grass is 2.75 inches tall. The backyard is 2 inches tall. Would it be a good idea to apply some fungicide?


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

I've noticed that the weeds I've been pulling out that are on my hand above, are only growing in the sections that I put topsoil. I got bagged topsoil from Menards to level the ground.



I know I'm not suppose to be walking on the lawn yet, but smiled when I saw the foot prints. It showed me how detailed it can be stripped. :mrgreen:


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks to @SNOWBOB11 for responding to my other post. Weekend plans will be:

14 DAG
9/5/2020
- Reseed
- Milorganite ( I'm going with full bag rate)
- Push reel mow. (Most grass is 3 inches tall)
- Wet ground a bit
- Roll

Hopefully there is enough clippings to cover some of the seeds so birds won't eat them.


----------



## Gr8tdanedad (May 31, 2020)

I also noticed same weeds in my partial Reno-mostly also in the areas I added Menards topsoil.. I'll be interested to hear what other people think... nutsedge?!?


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

So I decided not to overseed. The ground in the backyard is just to hard for the seeds to make good contact with the soil. I really need to work on conditioning the soil. I will concentrate on pushing what I have now and hopefully the KBG can fill in the gaps as I make the soil better. I still have about 20 pounds of seed left, so I can aerate and reseed next fall. The front soil is not bad at all but I will hold off on reseeding it. I've cut down in watering to 2-3 times a day depending on the outside temps. I don't know if I should push with AMS or Urea. My Sulfur level is low but I think I will get better/quicker results with liquid N (Urea) instead of the AMS pellets.

14 DAG
9/5/2020
- Milorganite 14lbs/ksqft
- Push reel mow.

I like the shaggy look of lawns.





















And now for the backyard.





Here you can see the thinned out spots.



Up close.







Grass in the front is getting tall.





I tried the push reel mow for the very first time in my life and at the begining I cut way to much. More than two inches. I made adjustments and finally cut one inch off the top of the grass.



This spot by the mailbox is pretty dense. I noticed a brown patch and I don't know if its some kind of fungus, over crowding or over watering in this spot. I have one more spot like this in another section of the front yard.









Next week plans:

9/12/20- 21 DAG
- 24-Hour Grub Killer Plus
- Tenacity at .5tsp/ksqft in 1gal water/ksqft - (28 days after first app)


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would go with ams. They dissolve really quick. I think you are due for some MAP soon.

The mailbox area looks like PB. Try to keep it at 2in and back off on late evening watering.

The back looks pretty good. It will fill in this year.

Tenacity should be 30days post germination. Wait a little bit. I dont see a lot of weeds.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

@g-man I was worried all day today thinking about PB around the mailbox when you mentioned it. I couldn't wait to get home to see if it's really PB and to mow the lawn to try and prevent it. I get home and immediately check the area and I don't see any fuzzy like things on the grass. I get a little sign of relief. I than do my walkthrough before going in the house and I hear a sprinkler running. I go to check what it is and it's the corner sprinkler that I set up to water a spot on the lawn that wasn't getting enough water. The controller was stuck on on. The controller is set to go on at 10am and 6 hours after that. Twice a day. So it looks like the sprinkler was running since 10am non-stop as this section is flooded. I don't think there is anything I can do at this point. I would like not to run the sprinklers today but the grass needs water and it's in the upper 80's. I hope this doesn't create any problems like fungus or kills the grass. I've already warned the wife about the high water bill this month.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Everything is coming along great, what a stinker about the sprinkler running all day. I would definitely let that dry out. If you have any spots that need water I would just spray with a hose while the soaked area dried a bit.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Zcape35 said:


> Everything is coming along great, what a stinker about the sprinkler running all day. I would definitely let that dry out. If you have any spots that need water I would just spray with a hose while the soaked area dried a bit.


Thanks. Yeah my heart dropped when I saw all that water. I've decided not to turn on the sprinklers today. Looks like all the water drained but the ground is really soft. I will turn the sprinklers on tomorrow at 5 minutes at a time to keep the top of the ground wet.

I was able to cut the lawn, not the wet area. I noticed lots of bugs flying while I was mowing. Looks like I will be applying insecticide this weekend.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would just run the hose to the dry areas in the am. Our ET is around .12in per day. Since you have hunter mp, that means that to maintain the moisture, you need to run a total of ~15min per day.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Checked on the flooded area and the ground seems a little firmer. I only water once this morning. Humidity is pretty high. Won't be watering anymore today.

I was looking at some of the grass blades and notice brown spots on them. Looks to be from insects and not fungus. But what do I know. I had plan on applying propiconazole on 9/22 but thinking of doing it this weekend as a preventative.







My neighbor mentioned that she hired a landscaper to take care of her lawn. Looks like they came out and aerated it. Most plugs are barely an inch. Now I'm hoping that if they overseed, that they don't throw any of that crappy seeds on my side of the lawn.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

9/12/20- 21 DAG
- 24-Hour Grub Killer Plus
- AMS 21-0-0-24S - 1.2lbs/ksqft (pellets, water in)
- Tenacity - Holding off as not seeing many weeds. Hand removing the ones I see.

I ordered some n-ext RGS and Air-8 to start working on the soil. Today I push reel mowed, applied Grub killer and AMS.

I took some top down pics to have something to compare to after it fills in (hopefully).



























I found a couple of these and removed.



I'm still trying to wrap my head around this small amount of AMS, 1.2lbs that I have to apply to ksqft. I used the Scott Whizz but I don't think I applied it uniformly.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Are you sure that's ams? It looks like urea.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

@g-man I hope so!!!! I used what ever came out of the bag below.



Pellet size.



Unused Urea sitting on the shelf.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ok. Mine is brown. They changed the bag too, so it should be AMS. Setting 3.5 should work for the wizz on that size.

Hopefully we get some rain today.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Should I be planning on using prodiamine/dimension or is it to late to apply it? I would still need to order some if I do?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Prodiamine at around 60 post germination. 5g/ksqft

I have a 30 year supply (2267g) of prodiamine at max yearly rates for my yard (75 grams). Let me know if you want some in a ziplock bag.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

g-man said:


> Prodiamine at around 60 post germination. 5g/ksqft
> 
> I have a 30 year supply (2267g) of prodiamine at max yearly rates for my yard (75 grams). Let me know if you want some in a ziplock bag.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: Holy cow!!! I'll be contacting you soon.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

I was suppose to apply DiseaeseEx on 9/22/20 - 30 DAG, but I'll be moving it up at the curative rate to today or tomorrow morning. Don't know whats going on with my lawn. I'll be applying AMS as well. I've also started watering once a day.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

9/19/20 - 28 DAG
- DiseaseEx - 4lbs/ksqft - curative rate
- N-EXT RGS - 6oz/ksqft

9/20/20 - 29 DAG
- AMS 21-0-0-24S = 0.25lb/K nitrogen - 1.2lbs/ksqft
- MAP (P) 11-52-0 - 1lbs/ksqft - 34 days after first app/Seed down

Tomorrow I'll be spraying Prop at the preventative rate.

I was digging a hole in the backyard to plant a tree. I had to remove some of the grass. Roots look pretty good. 2-3 inch long.





Took this pic as I like how the sprinklers look while on.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

9/21/20 - 30 DAG
- Propiconazole 14.3 - 1oz in 1gal water/ksqft (Did not water in yet. Waiting a couple of hours to sit on grass blades)

The lawn is starting to look yellow. Don't know what it could be. This weekend I might spray Urea instead of applying granular AMS. I want to see if there is a color change and uniformity.











My upcoming plan:

9/24/20 - 32 DAG
- Mix together and WATER IN
- Air8 - 9oz/ksqft
- Humic/Fulvic - 4oz in 1gal water/ksqft (Bought 2 bottle of this last year and just want to use it up)

9/26/20 - 34 DAG
- Urea 46-0-0 at .5lbs in 1gal water/ksqft to get .25/ksqft N (Water in after 3-4 hours. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1243&start=20)
- SOP 0-0-50 @ 2lbs/kqft/monthly to get 1lb of K /ksqft


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Double post.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

:roll: :roll:


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Edges look nice and dark. Is that from blowing urea off the concrete?


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

bencrabtree27 said:


> Edges look nice and dark. Is that from blowing urea off the concrete?


I have noticed that the edges do look darker. Now that you stated this, it may be the case since I have been blowing the AMS off the concrete into the lawn.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

g-man said:


> Seed down? Chuck Lofton failed. This was a lot of rain.


Just reading through this reno thread and I had to laugh at this one. This was day 5 of my reno and I cringed for the hour or so of the torrential downpour. Luckily I escaped with a lot less damage than I thought I would. I've received maybe 0.25" of rain in the 37 days since that day. Wish Mother Nature would help out a little now that I have an established lawn. Ironically, Chuck lives in Avon.

Ricwilli, looks like your back yard has filled in and is progressing nicely. It's hard when you see it every day and think nothing is changing, but when you look back at pics it is really eye opening!


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

jskierko said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Seed down? Chuck Lofton failed. This was a lot of rain.
> ...


Your probably right about me not noticing the growth in the backyard. The lawn is the first thing I run to as soon as I get home from work. LOL.
We received our first water bill since starting the reno. Its $149 up from $45. :shock: The sprinkler timer was stuck on "On" for about 6 hours (one sprinkler head). So that's a contributing factor in the higher water bill. We sure could use some rain right about now.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Mowed yesterday after work. Put the mower at 3 inch for HOC. Didn't cut much at all. Next cut will be 2.5 inch.

Had this mower for 12 years now. I've only changed the oil twice and filter and sparkplug three times. Still kicking.





Some lawn pics.















Backyard still looking thin after AMS and Urea.





Hell Strip looking more like Heaven Strip.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The back is going to take longer. The soil is really subsoil without any organic matter. You can probably remove the yellow tape now. The front looks great.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

g-man said:


> The back is going to take longer. The soil is really subsoil without any organic matter. You can probably remove the yellow tape now. The front looks great.


Remove the yellow tape???? I have to protect this lawn at all cause. :lol: Might keep it up till after Halloween. Goes with the decoration.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

10/3/20 - 41 DAG
Applied DiseaseEx at curative rate. May be to cold for fungus but the lawn is not looking good. I have a couple of bags of this stuff, so putting it down makes me feel like I'm doing something to help it out.
I applied some Simple Grow Solutions Seaweed Humic/Fulvic that I had purchase last year. It's all gone now so I have to figure out what I can use to replace it. And some Urea. Next week I'll start using AMS. HOC this time around is 2.5 inches.

I found this weed and removed it. I was surprised on how easy I was able to pull it out without breaking the root. The root is pretty long. :shock: Maybe a good sign of the soil getting better.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

10/17/20 - 55 DAG

It's getting colder outside. This may be my last application of AMS. Don't know if I will be able to apply SOP and MAP next week. HOC of lawn is 2.5.
Today I applied 1.2lbs/ksqft of AMS, 6oz/ksqft of RGS and 9oz/ksqft of Air8.

Some pics.

















Backyard still needs work.





Night pics


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Applied the below last night. Hoping that there is not much run-off with all the rain. The grass is still growing. Will apply Urea today after work. This weekend I will mow first and then winterize the irrigation system. Should be fun as this will be the first time me ever doing something like this.

Applied:
- MAP (P) 11-52-0 - 1lbs/ksqft/monthly
- SOP (K) 0-0-50 - 2lbs/kqft/monthly

edit: need to treat for Crane flies. - https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/look_out_for_european_crane_flies_and_turf_damage_in_october_around_grand_r


----------

